# Weekly competition 2007-08 (2, 3, 3OH, 4, 5, BF)



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2007)

Results from last week will be available monday evening in this topic: http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=614
Also, tell everyone you know about this weekly competition. As far as I know, it is the biggest/best/most active one at the moment!

2x2x2
1. B' U2 R D' L2 D' L' F2 D B L D' F2 D' R2 B2 L2 F' L2 D B D' B' L F'
2. L' D' R2 F2 R' F D2 R' U B' U2 B U' B D L B L' D' R2 U B L' F2 D
3. D' F' U L2 B' L2 B' L' B' U R2 B2 R' U L' B2 L B' R' B' L F U2 R D'
4. F' L F2 L2 F U2 F L' F D2 L' D' F2 D F' L2 D F U' L' F2 R2 F R U
5. U' R2 F2 R2 U' B R2 D F L F' R B' D' L D B2 D B2 D' R2 U' R2 U' L'

3x3x3
1. U F2 L2 U B2 F2 R B F' D U2 L' R2 B F' L' R' D B F2 R B F' L2 R2
2. L2 R B' F D' L' R2 D2 L' B' L R' D' U' L2 U F L D' U' B2 L R2 D2 B2
3. L' D L2 B' L2 R U' L2 B' D2 U2 L U' L' R D' B' F2 U F2 D2 B' D2 F2 R2
4. F' R' U2 F2 L' D' U2 B2 F2 U2 R D2 U B2 U' B2 L2 F D R2 D2 U' R2 B F'
5. F' D U B2 R2 B2 L R2 U2 F D' R2 D2 B2 R2 U B F' R2 U' F D2 U F' D'

3x3x3 One Handed
1. L2 F' L R D' F2 L' R2 D' F2 R B' F2 U2 R2 F2 D' L R' B2 F L D U' F'
2. F D U F' D2 U' B2 F2 L2 R2 B2 L' B2 R2 F' L2 R F2 U2 F' L2 B F2 L2 R'
3. L R' U' L' R B2 F2 U' B2 D R' D R2 B F' L R D U B D2 F' D U' L
4. D' U' F' U2 R U' L R2 D B' F2 U L' R U' B2 R U B2 F2 L' R2 D' F2 D2
5. R B2 F2 L R' F' R2 F U B2 F D R2 D L R' B2 D L B' F2 L2 B D2 U2

4x4x4
1. B2 b D b F2 d' F' l' b' l f2 u L d l F R' b2 F2 r2 f2 L2 u b2 f F2 l2 B2 b u B' f2 L' R2 u' B f' D d f'
2. U2 F2 D2 f2 F D' R' B' f' F2 L2 r2 b' R' B' b r' U2 F l2 R2 b' u' U' l2 B u U r F' R' D' f R' U' b' f' u' L2 u2
3. r2 B2 f u B' l2 B b R' f2 D' U' f' L2 R2 d' R2 b2 l' B b D U' l2 r' R d2 u' b F L' B2 F u l' u2 U2 L' D u'
4. B2 u' b r' R D' F' L' B L' l2 r' B' b D2 u' U2 b' R f' l' u' R' B2 D2 d' B' f2 L F L' l' r2 B' U2 r2 B b2 f F2
5. L2 d' u B2 f' l2 r R2 D2 L2 b' f U' F u2 l2 r' R F2 d2 r2 F2 l2 U f l u2 R b' D2 R' D2 B' L2 R D U2 f' l d

5x5x5
1. L2 D d' f D u L' D' u' U L' u U2 l2 B u R F L' u2 U B2 F u' b f2 F' R u' L' b' D L l r2 R U2 l' R2 b d2 R2 b f D' d u l f D2 u' U l2 R2 d' u' B u2 b f
2. l2 f' d2 B f L D' R' u' B' f' R2 U' b2 F' R' B' b l2 f2 R' B2 f D2 d2 U2 b2 u2 b2 d2 U' B2 U2 L' U' L' l2 r' R f' U' b2 f' L l' r2 R2 D' U b2 f' d U' R' B F L2 D2 R' u
3. D' u' f2 F r' F2 L' l' f2 L l B2 r2 D' U' R2 b L' F U' L f d2 u' l2 r2 f D' L b F l' b f2 U L' r' R d r' R2 D2 B' F2 U2 B2 b R2 B D2 L u b' F' d L F2 R' b R2
4. r R f2 d2 U' f' U b' u' B f' l' R' f2 l2 U' L2 f' L2 r' b2 l b D2 B2 L' u' L2 D' u' U L R' D' r' d2 U' L' l r2 R' f2 F' r u F2 l2 r' d2 F D2 F2 R b2 U' l2 d b2 D' u2
5. l' f' l u' B2 U' b f' F2 L' l r R b' D d' u2 U2 r d' l' f2 d2 f' r2 d f' d2 U' F2 D u L2 b2 f2 D d' f u' f D2 d2 L' l r2 R' u2 l D2 d U' r f2 l r' u2 B b2 f F2

Blindfolded
2x2x2
1. B D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 L B' R' F L D2 R D2 F' U L D' L F R' U2 L B D'
2. B L' U' F' D' L D' B R' D2 R2 F' R F U2 L U2 L2 F2 U' F D2 R' D R'
3x3x3
1. B F R' D2 B F R' U' L' R' B2 F L R D2 U' R2 D U' R' F2 L2 D' U2 F 
2. U2 R B' L2 B F L R D' U2 L' F' R' F' R B L2 B D' U' B' L' B2 F' R' 
4x4x4
1. r2 B' f F2 L l' b U' B' f L2 r2 u' B2 R2 U b' D2 F2 R' d2 b F D2 U L' d' u' U2 F2 d' u' l2 u b' l' B' b F2 l'
2. U' B' L2 R' F' L' D2 u b f' d2 r' b l' B r u' l2 r2 B f2 l' r b r2 R f r2 B U b2 L' B L' r b' R' D' U2 b2
5x5x5
1. u2 f' F' d r b2 U' R' f r' R f' D2 d l D F' D' d2 b r' R' u l' f' F2 L u l2 r R' B L' U' L l2 b' L B b2 f F' L2 l R2 D' r2 B L' r' R' b' L2 l r' R' B2 R D2 B2
2. b2 u' f r2 F R2 D' u B2 D B' l2 f' l' b2 R2 D B2 f d2 B b' F l2 f d' U' b2 L' R2 D r' D' l u U' R D2 d' u2 U' b2 D2 L B b f F2 D' u B' f2 l2 R2 B2 b2 f F d F

Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.


----------



## Erik (Apr 2, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk

2x2: 
4.05 Avg
Times: 4.02, (3.96), (6.84), 3.98, 4.15

3x3:
Avg: 12.60
Times: 13.3, 12.86, (17.78), 11.65, (11.65)
This is unreal... heh, I like unreal 
yes I've resetted the timer before doing the last solve 

OH:
Avg: 29.00
Times: 28.61, (32.30), 28.06, (27.58), 30.33
Average...

4x4:
Avg: 1:09.95
Times: (1:14.03), 1:11.22, 1:09.46, (1:07.27), 1:09.18
K4 The last 2 solves were easy last edges cause 2 were already paired up.

5x5:
Avg: 2:10.27
Times: 2:13.63, (2:22.09), (1:58.50), 2:09.47, 2:07.72
AvGalen's method.

===BLD===

2x2a: 47.88
2x2b: 1:09.94

3x3a: 2:59.96  sub-3 with M2!
3x3b: DNF (my sister started talking to me )


----------



## dbeyer (Apr 2, 2007)

4x4x4: average -> 1:47.23
1:53.46
1:45.73
1:34.43
1:42.50
2:05.09

5x5x5: average-> 3:20.14! <-- New 5x5x5 Core, I lubed it before Cornell, let it dry while gone. Returned from competition and assembled today! Awsome!
3:20.79
3:14.35
3:25.28
2:29.44!
3:42.22


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 2, 2007)

Erik: Great job on the 3x3x3. I wouldn't mind getting 11.65 just once, but to do it twice is incredible. It is a shame no other Dutch cubers seem to visit this forum (except Jo?l sometimes). I guess you will astonish most of them in Germany with your new level on 3x3x3 regular AND blind. It is about time the Dutch got active in blindfolded! I am looking at my 5x5x5 tutorial now, and if I like it myself I will upload it tonight or tomorrow. Great job doing another sub 2 with it!

Daniel: I am a little disappointed in you. You solved the 4x4x4 and the 5x5x5, but you kept your eyes open 

I will practice blind this week and will post my times this weekend. I recently got a tip from some expert(s): Make sure you don't have a little sister (bothering you)


----------



## Erik (Apr 2, 2007)

as for the 3x3. I'm not the entire day as good as this. This morning I raced Dan "the man" Harris and got times like: 14,17, 15, 16, 13. I just pick the right moment to record the times. Well of course I cube better when not racing someone 
I realy hope I can beat the dutch BLD record in Gutersloh. Currently it is 3:20 by Joel also I hope to set a dutch record for multiple bld by solving 2 cubes.
Ok enough spamming...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 2, 2007)

2x2x2 (using my 4x4x4, does it count?): Average - 21.45
(12.42) (1:37.20) 22.46 17.61 24.29

3x3x3: Average - 48.39
47.40 (45.15) (54.70) 49.28 48.50

4x4x4: Average - 2:38.19
2:41.79 OP 2:35.78 O (2:08.20 O) 2:37.00 P (2:47.78 O)

5x5x5: Average - 3:48.13
(3:19.89) 3:47.53 4:00.68 3:36.17 (4:05.78)

Of course, my 3:11.68 5x5x5 solve at Cornell was completely lucky. :lol:

Need to get a Revenge; my Eastsheen 4x4x4 is locking up way too much.


----------



## dbeyer (Apr 3, 2007)

Exo, you competed at Cornell? 
And you were? Man, I'm going to be sub 3m by time Rutgers come around ... I just did a really nice average ... this new core rocks, the broken in pieces + a firm core owns!

I was at about 4m at Cornell And Chattahoochee

I'm almost sub three what a difference!

Later,
Daniel Beyer


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, I was the Asian kid who only participated in the 5x5x5 speedsolve. Had a DNF for the first solve and the 3:11.68 second.

I'll be looking forward a big jump in your average at Rutgers, then. ^^

Btw, I walked in while you were doing your BFD 5x5x5, must say, pretty awesome!


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 3, 2007)

> *"also I hope to set a dutch record for multiple bld by solving 2 cubes"*


Well, I guess that is one more competition that you will have to (try to) beat me at.

To get sub 3 on the 5x5x5, all you need is some practise and a decent cube.


----------



## dChan (Apr 3, 2007)

I had a wonderful cubing day yesterday, and here is what will prove it:

3x3x3 Avg. 33.06
34.06, (32.06), (DNF), 32.97, 32.15
Comment: Actually the 34.06 is a lucky. i had an OLL skip on it. Everything was done on my Blue DIY cube which is prone to POPing because I have it loose, but amazingly there was no pops. THe DNF was because I messed up bad going into the LL stage. I'm happy it didn't mess up my time, I could have gotten a really bad average if I had a 40.

3x3x3 OH Avg. 1:26.93
(1:52.78), 1:25.88, 1:25.27, 1:29.27, (1:06.06)
Comment: The first time is not representative of my skill at all. Ididn't warm up at all, right after doing the 3x3x3 I did the OH, so that really isn't a time I'd normally get.

Now I can officially say good bye to my 40 times! 95% of my solves yesterday were in the 30s!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 3, 2007)

3x3x3
44.36 (45.36) 44.36 39.60 (38.74) = 42.78

First 3 solves...weird?!


----------



## dChan (Apr 3, 2007)

Huh|? Are you saying they are wierd because they are 40s and your oother 2 are 30s?


----------



## pjk (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow, nice solves for this comp. Erik, 11.65 twice in a row is pretty odd, congrats! Dbeyer, good work on the 5x5, keep it up.

To all, it is nice to see you all competing, I am seeing some nice improvements  I will post my times soon.


----------



## dChan (Apr 4, 2007)

11.65!? If I were you I'd be so happy right now, lol. Good job Erik.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dChan_@Apr 3 2007, 05:53 PM
> * Huh|? Are you saying they are wierd because they are 40s and your oother 2 are 30s? *


 Well they all ended in .36, and two of them were 44.36.


----------



## dChan (Apr 4, 2007)

Oh, lol, I didn't see that, that's funny, lol. Good job, by the way. Keep it up.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (Apr 6, 2007)

3x3x3:
Average: 52.26
(44.97), (54.75), 54.48, 51.45, 50.84

I made a personal record!


----------



## dChan (Apr 6, 2007)

Good job man.

I wish we could see the new rond of comps already since I'll be on spring break next week and might not be able to post!


----------



## KJiptner (Apr 7, 2007)

Kai Jiptner

*Speedsolves*

*2x2x2*
Avg: 10.47
Times: 11.48, 10.55, (09.16), (12.44), 09.39

Switched to Guimond... the 12.44 was a case/alg I did wrong, So I finished it Ortega way.

*4x4x4*
Avg: 2:31,13
Times: 2:37.61, 2:26.08, (1:59.61 DNF), 2:29.69, (2:16.44)

I was really happy about the sub 2 min. Then I realized two dedges were swapped...  I don't practice this thing very much, but if I do I always think that I really like it.


----------



## Piotr (Apr 8, 2007)

3x3x3

16,00 17,19 (17,22) 13,70 (13,05)
average: 15,63
average...

3x3x3 OH

37,31 38,45 36,09 (45,14) (33,69)
average: 37,28
without warming up.

4x4x4

1:04.17(OP) 1:07.89(OP) (56,50) 1:11.58 (1:14.67(OP)) 
average: 1:07.88
56,50 is my new PB


2x2x2

8,44 (4,89) 7,50 6,75 (dnf)
average: 7,56

first avg since september 2006. I forgot CLL algs

Piotr K?zka


----------



## dbeyer (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, just wow, nothing but 5x5ing it up! Times are insanely fast, and it's honing my 3x3 skills too! Woo! Next week will be a blast!

Happy Easter

DNFd all big cube bld

4x4 BLD
DNF
DNF
5x5 BLD
DNF
DNF

PS: I just realized why people use the "," for decimal places ... in some countries that is custom (thinking back to spanish, hah)

I should go do a foreign exchange, and dual major in Spanish, and attend a Spanish competition in the years to come, that'd be cool!


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 8, 2007)

dChan: I hope you will find the time to compete next week. I will put up the scrambles at midnight (5 more hours)

KJiptner: Congratulations on your (almost) sub 2! I think you should take the time to practice it more often if you like it. I expect another (real) sub 2 next week

Piotr: Great to have you on this competition. Always good to have another top-cuber present. This way M?ty?s and Erik might not always win!

dbeyer: Glad you are so happy about your improvements. Too bad you didn't have any good solves. Are you trying Chris Hardwicks "force yourself to go fast" approach?

And about the "," and "." etc..... That was a major issue for me when I started to put results into the database. Everybody just seemed to write their times differently and sometimes averages where even calculated wrong. I decided to write a little program that would "clean up" the times you all post and also converts them to seconds. Now I can just copy/paste your listed times in that program, convert them, and copy/paste them into the database.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2007)

And finaly: my own times. It took a while because I have been posting on this forum way to much today and I also talked with Erik about 5x5x5 edges. Finaly, a great cube day 

2x2x2
Times: (11.39), 8.44, (7.56), 10.89, 10.14
Average: 9.82
Comment: Mediocre, but still sub 10

3x3x3
Times: 26.54, 28.63, (24.85), (31.09), 25.67
Average: 26.95
Comment: Good look-a-head during F2L means good times

3x3x3 one handed
Times: 55.03, 56.72, 55.72, (59.94), (45.63)
Average: 55.82
Comment: Not bad, but I could feel my hands were tired. All sub 60 is good, all sub 50 (next week) will be better 

4x4x4
Times: 1:39.40(O), 1:50.63(O+POP), 1:44.08(OP), (2:07.38)(P), (1:34.57)(O)
Average: 1:44.70
Comment: I have a new Rubiks 4x4x4 speedcube and I like it! Lost focus on the 4th solve, so I put extra focus on the 5th. This is probably my best average ever and the only solve that didn't have OLL-parity was my worst solve 

5x5x5
Times: (3:00.77), 2:57.99, 2:50,97, (2:45,41), 2:49.62
Average: 2:52.86
Comment: Didn't warm up, so the first couple of solves were slow. There were some easy centers this time!

Blindfolded
2x2x2
Times: DNF(4:24.81), 5:15.72
Best: 5:15.72
Comment: My first succesful blindfold solve  I decided to go extra-extra-slow so I would be sure to get it right. This feels so good B) 

3x3x3
Times: DNF (>20 minutes), DNS
Best: DNF
Comment: I never even tried to remember a full 3x3x3 before, but after the succesful 2x2x2 I just wanted to try! I remembered correctly, but I messed up my first Edge-Permutation-Cycle. It should have been 1,10,5(1 being Front-Up) which only required a D' setup. I executed 4,9,5 because I am still so unfamiliar with my numbering system that I thought 1 was Left-Up. I realized my mistake and decided it was enough for today.
I checked my memorized numbers and it turned out I had memorized them correctly! Next week I hope to do a succesful 3x3x3!


----------



## Hubdra (Apr 9, 2007)

I dunno if I'm too late to post this but..


3x3
Avg: 33.95

35.75 38.18 (26.85) (38.59) 27.93

I didn't warm up when doin this


----------



## Arakron (Apr 9, 2007)

Arakron

3x3
41.68
43.30, 39.48, (43.64), 42.25, (35.00)
Decent but I can do much better.

2x2
15.79
(31.59), 15.00, 17.02, 15.36, (6.33)
6.33 was a PLL skip and my PB. 31.59 was a couple messed up algs. The other three are average. Can do better.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 9, 2007)

Seems some times are dropping in on the last moment. I will keep it open for two more hours (12:00 in The Netherlands)


----------

